# Goya banjo



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Was given a Goya banjo by a guy at church. Planning to take it to the music factory in Pearland and have them redo the whole thing for about $100. Does anybody know anything about them or their worth?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think they are worth much more than $100.


----------

